#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-01
<rohff> bonsoir a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-02
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-03
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-05
 * CRACK05 is away (Gone)
<rohff> bonjour a tous
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-28
<nast> hiii
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-26
 * shl3over wa33333333
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-28
 * web4dz need update :D 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-29
<mohamed_amine> hi all
#ubuntu-dz 2013-11-26
<amine> Salam
#ubuntu-dz 2013-12-01
<haux> سلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2014-11-29
<med\> canonical redhat suse il sont la pour foutre la merde
#ubuntu-dz 2014-11-30
<beautiful_Spam> salutation
#ubuntu-dz 2016-12-03
<amine> plop
